# Injured tailbone (falling down the stairs)...



## senorak (Feb 26, 2009)

...I know I will be in pain for weeks, (maybe months).  Slipped going down our carpeted stairs yesterday morning, (before work), and landed hard on my tailbone.  AT first, I just figured I"d be a bit sore....but as the day progressed, the pain got worse.  It hurt to walk, sit down, get up from seated position, etc.  Did get into the doctor in the afternoon---definite severe bruising of tailbone, possibly cracked.  However, she said the treatment is the same---ice packs, pain killers, try to find a comfy position, etc.  I did go for xrays today....just to be on the "safe side".  The pain meds do help a bit---take the "edge" off of the pain, and can pair the meds with Aleve.  I am working....what am I going to do, take off several weeks because "I broke my butt"???" (as my youngest proclaimed).  Actually, I wish it was the "fleshy part" of my butt....but it's just the bottom of the tailbone that is aching/causing pain.

I know, (from talking to others at work), that many people have injured their tailbones, (and the stories of how long their pain lasted are a bit scary).  Any helpful hints or suggestions for easing the pain/discomfort?

DEB


----------



## pjrose (Feb 26, 2009)

Owwwww.  I fell on my tailbone while roller skating (or while trying to roller skate) and still remember the immediate almost electric jarring that went straight up the spine to my head.  

DD fell on hers when someone pulled a chair out from under her (high school immaturity) and it still bothers her two months later.  

No suggestions other than time and pain meds.


----------



## mikey0531 (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh Deb -- I feel your pain.  I did the same thing a few months ago -- although I don't think I hurt mine quite as bad as you did.  I slipped on my carpeted stairs and landed on the same spot.  The pain when I first hit the floor was unreal!  Anyways, afterward, I was uncomfortable no matter how I laid/stood/sat.  I woke up everytime I tried to roll over in bed -- it hurt so bad.  Someone suggested to me to get a "donut" -- one of those inflatable things and use that to sit on.  If you've got painkillers, hopefully, they'll get you through the night.  I hope you feel better soon.  I'm sorry you're suffering.

Debi


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 26, 2009)

No suggestions, just lots of sympathy.


----------



## Nancy (Feb 26, 2009)

DH bruised his last summer.  Doctor said it would take about 3 months to get over it and it did.  It got progresively better and at about 2 months was much better.  He got a pillow with a cut out for tailbone.  He tried many types, but this one worked the best.  His was one of those AS SEEN ON TV. I think except pain meds, there isn't much you can do.  Sorry I feel for you.

Nancy


----------



## MelBay (Feb 26, 2009)

OK, once I was standing on a chair, dusting.  I slipped and fell backwards and luckily there was a door there.  Unfortunately there was also a doorknob on the door.  Yup, you guessed it - I cracked my tailbone on the doorknob.  Now I can laugh at it, but I assure you it was horribly painful.  Try not to laugh.    

An inflatable donut and lots of Naproxen helped.  I seemed to get really stiff if I didn't get up & move around.  It hurts just thinking about it.  

Hang in there - it will get better!  Maybe ask the doctor for some muscle relaxers, to help with sleep?


----------



## falmouth3 (Feb 26, 2009)

Ouch.  I hope you're coping.  Best wishes for a speedy recovery.

Sue


----------



## shagnut (Feb 26, 2009)

Ouch!! Gett well soon.  shaggy


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 26, 2009)

Ouch.  I second (third?) the donut thing, or any kind of cushion which will balance your tailbone on air somehow.  A heat pack while you're lying down should help, too.

Also, pay attention to your teeth.  Six years ago I fell ice-skating and while I don't think it was nearly as bad as your fall sounds, two days later I had a crown "pop" off my back tooth.  The dentist was skeptical of my story and insisted on doing x-rays and such before he re-cemented it, and he thought for sure that crown was living on borrowed time.  Two weeks ago during an exam he commented again, "I just can't believe that crown is still holding....."

I hope you feel better, soon.


----------



## geekette (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm soooo sorry.  I did this when I was a kid.  Upside, no lingering effects as an adult!

to inject some levity, next time you need to guilt the family  , you can say "I've busted my a$$ for you ..."


----------



## Nancy (Feb 27, 2009)

*Try more than one*

Hubby tried 5 or 6 different cushions, pillows, etc. before he found "The One" that was best for him.  Don't give up on first or second try.

Nancy


----------



## senorak (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice and good wishes.     The xrays showed no breaks or cracks in the tailbone.  I haven't had too much discomfort while sitting...it's the "getting up from sitting" part that is the worst, and yes, laughing hurts, too.     But, I think I will invest in one of the "donut pillows", as we have a 5 hour car ride coming up next week---(my daughter's indoor hockey team in playing at the National Indoor Tournament in Va. Beach).  And the seating at the tournaments isn't always the most comfy, either....so the pillow will come in handy.

I am so glad that I invested in a "Comforpedic" mattress last year....between that and the painkillers, I am getting a good night's sleep.  It's the "daily routine" of walking, bending, etc. that really aggravates the condition.  

Deb


----------



## DebBrown (Feb 28, 2009)

I fell Christmas day sledding with my granddaughter.  I hit a big bump, went flying through the air and landed hard on ice.  

In my experience, not only did I bruise my tail bone, I also really stressed the muscles in my butt and hips.  After a few days, the tail bone area was steadily improving but my hips were killing me and I found it hard to walk any distance.  After alot of self analysis, I figured those muscles were really, really tight.  I didn't want muscle relaxers from the doc so I started doing Yoga stretches.  Within a couple of days, I was much, much better.

I hope you are feeling better and please try some stretches if you think you have muscle tightness.

Deb


----------



## stonebroke (Feb 28, 2009)

*Another Roller Skater...hurt for two years.*

I also hurt mine roller skating.  I could still feel the discomfort for over two years when my barber had me scoutch down in the chair since I am "too tall"  I never went to the Dr. but I suspect I broke or cracked it...but I figured there would be nothing the Dr. could do...couldn't put it in a cast anyway.


----------



## dmharris (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi Deb, 

So sorry to hear about this.  I actually broke my tailbone twice.  Darndest thing.  How do you splint a tailbone??

First was in my early twenties, young man threw me into a wave in Ft. Lauderdale but the wave went out and I hit virtually sand.  Ouch!  

Second was almost 15 years later in childbirth!  My Ob told me 10% of vaginal births result in a broken tailbone!  So now in my 50's I have arthritis in that bone.  It is much better, actually but for several years it really hurt and I understand about the push-off-the-chair pain.  Key is to use your hands to push yourself off, not your cheeks/thighs.  I also went to a Relax the Back store and bought a car seat with foam padding for thighs, but a cut -out in the center so no pressure was on the tailbone area.  It looked like a horseshoe.  Try Naproxen Sodium 2 tablets Over the counter for a few days.  See if that helps.


----------



## Darlene (Feb 28, 2009)

Did the doctor mention getting an inflatable donut ring to sit on?  I broke my tailbone doing a front handspring in Jr. High.  Many years later I had a 9 lb. baby.  The delivery re-broke my tailbone.  The donut ring really helped to take the pressure off when sitting.  I would also recommend something like  Celebrex instead of pain killers.  
Darlene


----------



## applegirl (Feb 28, 2009)

Ooooooooooooohhhhh, so sorry for your pain.  I fell of a horse as a teenager and landed on my tailbone.  To this day it's the worse pain I've ever had.  Only good news is there was no lasting effect and I don't recall how long I was in discomfort.

Best wishes for a speedy recovery!

Janna


----------



## swift (Mar 1, 2009)

I also found a large hot/cold gel pack to sit on brought me some comfort. So sorry you are going through this.


----------



## dmharris (Mar 1, 2009)

Isn't it amazing some of the things we Tuggers have in common?  I find it fascinating!


----------



## rosebud5 (Mar 1, 2009)

*Pain*

Sounds like a good bone bruise. Take some good hot bathes, soak for a while. Advil or codeine before you go to bed.


----------

